# New Drahthaar pup!!



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

After a great week in Destin FL. I met up with my Drahthaar breeder from Alabama. So far I'm extremely impressed with the qualities these Drahthaar dogs have. Extremely smart,alert and loving. Their hunting instinct and noses are incredible. I will post pictures later! Also congrats to ravrav7 who bought "BO" sister "BRIE" !


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Great looking dogs! never hunted over one but I sure do love when they get all whiskered out.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Good looking pup!


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

He is six months old now and can't believe his natural instinct and drive for hunting!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice looking pup!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome! You will love the skills in the field! My good friend has one and she is a champ. I agree with how you described the breed. One day I will have one.

Meet Scout :biggrin:


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome dogs!! Make sure and grow that beard out, you'll make my vizsla jealous


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

Meet South

all I can say about these dogs is AWESOME .... I have hunted with them for 8 years and this summer got one for myself ... at 11 weeks retrieved 2 wild dove that I shot and last week had a successful blood trail on a hog ... ( made sure to find the pig before I let him go )
congrats keep us updated with pics


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

i really like their size and looks

How are they as family dogs? Are the good for waterfowl, or mainly upland hunting? Good inside the house?


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Good looking pup! A draht trained to do all the things they were bred for (pointing, retrieving fur and feather, tracking, etc.) is a really cool thing to see. I really wanted one, but understood they were heck on cats so the wife axed the idea.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I looked at these before I got my last lab. I'm really tempted to get one as my next hunting buddy. Does anyone know of any trainers here in TX that have experience with them?


----------



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, Bo is looking awesome. Brie is retrieving out of the water, it took her longer to get in the water than it did Bo. My family loves our new addition. She is great with the kids and awesome with my short hair. Thanks for sharing the pictures of Bo.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

love my dogs! Alby is a GWP/Drahthaar (sire/dam) and her drive! her nose! instincts! is just UNREAL!










I then found her actual sister up for adoption when she was about 1 y/o and got her too. nowhere near the drive and nose, but she is a sweetheart and can jump after a ball about 6 feet in the air, she has ups!










both dogs are about 1 1/2 years old and are still learning. Alby is the best dog ever, all i've had are labs in the past. Gracie is just going to be a lap dog because of her personality.


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

there is a book that you can buy from Altmoor kennels in Nj that will tell you almost anything you need for these dogs ... I'm no means a dog trainer and me and my wife have taught our dog all of the skills ... they actually say not to send these dogs to a normal trainer because they tend to try to train them like other dogs and trust me they are nothing like any others ... there are special DD trainers but I'm not sure if there are any in Tx ... I've had a blast working with mine ... there a great pet and yes if it's furry and runs they will try to eat it .. lol ... critter getters


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Man they are cool. Almost pulled the trigger on one before I got my lab pup but I was just too afraid I was getting a pointer instead of a retriever and all my research said you usually get one or the other and I already got a pointer so I went with old trusty lab. Gotta love those faces, seeing this makes me want one again.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

*Griff*

Here is picture of my Griff at 14 months. She is a machine and a great dog. Very loyal, very good in the house etc. Tough to house train but patience is the key.

I have had Lilly at Best Retrievers for force fetch and intro level field work. I work with her 2-3 times a week with bumpers and 5-10 minutes of obedience every day. As with any dog, this has made a world of difference, but with a Griff you have to go much slower and build confidence.

She is bird retrieving machine and hope to steady her up next spring.


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Spots and Dots said:


> i really like their size and looks
> 
> How are they as family dogs? Are the good for waterfowl, or mainly upland hunting? Good inside the house?


They are excellent family pets. It really comes down to how well you expose them when they are pups. I was scared to own one because my wife has a 3 pound tie cup Maltese. He looks like a little rabbit and bo goes crazy for rabbits. But have never had a problem going after it. Bo is a inside dog and i love how this coats doesn't shed like a lab. They are truly a versatile dog he knows when it's water time, pointing time and tracking time.


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Always ready to go


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Game-Over said:


> I looked at these before I got my last lab. I'm really tempted to get one as my next hunting buddy. Does anyone know of any trainers here in TX that have experience with them?


Game over you don't need a trainer to train this dogs. Their instinct is so strong they make you look like an expert. All you need is some friends with dd and some cold beer and patients. Leave the rest to the dog.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Rubo said:


> Game over you don't need a trainer to train this dogs. Their instinct is so strong they make you look like an expert. All you need is some friends with dd and some cold beer and patients. Leave the rest to the dog.


Thats bad advice. I know your head over heels for the dogs instincts, but it still has alot to learn to be a finished dog in upland,tracking and retrieving. I can get you a couple of names of trainers for this type dog,but not in Texas. And before you ask, yes, Ive hunted with the muppet dogs.


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

sea sick said:


> Thats bad advice. I know your head over heels for the dogs instincts, but it still has alot to learn to be a finished dog in upland,tracking and retrieving. I can get you a couple of names of trainers for this type dog,but not in Texas. And before you ask, yes, Ive hunted with the muppet dogs.


Do you own a DD?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Anybody have any breeder recommendations?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i think they're so smart, it just makes it seem like instinct. show/train them once the right way, and never have to show them again. and the whole time you're thinking, how'd they figure that out? so yeah, on second thought, i'm pretty sure it's instinct. 

sea sick is probably a lab owner


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Anybody have any breeder recommendations?


http://www.gundogbreeders.com/

it's a good place to start for GWP. if you want a DD, that's a whole other ball game with certifications and such, definitely do your research on them.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Funny story about that particular breed..... I was dove hunting last year and there was a guy in our field that had one of those dogs. It was all grown out and shaggy, and none of us knew what the heck breed it was. It was retrieving up a storm and a great dog, so we were curious. I little later the owner walked by with the dog and one of our group (sincerely) asked, "hey, is that a labradoddle?" HA - I have never seen a dog owner so offended! It was hilarious.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Rubo said:


> They are excellent family pets. It really comes down to how well you expose them when they are pups. I was scared to own one because my wife has a 3 pound tie cup Maltese. He looks like a little rabbit and bo goes crazy for rabbits. But have never had a problem going after it. Bo is a inside dog and i love how this coats doesn't shed like a lab. They are truly a versatile dog he knows when it's water time, pointing time and tracking time.


Nice mouflon!! Where was it taken?


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah! Brings back memories. While living in Missouri, I bought a female pup GWP from a fellow in Kansas City. Moved to Chicago where GWPs are very popular. Joined the GWP Club of Ill. and later became the Treasurer. Breed my female with a dual champion stud. We had 10 pups which we raised and sold. Moved to San Antonio in 1979 and at the time had to leave her behind. Just thinking of her brings a tear. Great hunter and great family pet.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> i think they're so smart, it just makes it seem like instinct. _*show/train them once the right way, and never have to show them again.*_ and the whole time you're thinking, how'd they figure that out? so yeah, on second thought, i'm pretty sure it's instinct.
> 
> sea sick is probably a lab owner


Well, theres your answer from a fellow DD owner :brew2:

WOW, imagine that, so it's not instinct to quarter on whistle, heel up and place and not brake on a duck hunt. Or not busting up a cuvy and hold the point. You have to train/show them ???..... nice instinct huh

Like i said, it's bad advice to some one thats never owned the breed. My first run in with the breed was in 98. I thought they were a cool breed back then as well of today. But hey, if you wanna just sit back and drink beer on the tail gate with your buddies and let the robot do work... then get 2 of them, one can shoot the birds and get your beer for ya :biggrin:


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I think some folks are fine with a dog that "insitinctivly" works. These folks don't know what a trained dog is, thus they accept what the "instinct" gives them.


With labs, I've seen ALOT that'll retrieve. But very few that are trained....steady to shot, whistle commands, etc. 
Most folks are good with Fido taking off after a bird, immediatly following the shots, and running around until the pooch finds it. Assuming the dog brings the bird back and drops it somewhere close to the hunter, it's considered a good job.


My dog better sit tight until he's sent, take a good line to the bird, return to heel and then give em the bird when told.



I'm not saying one is better than the other, but untrained pooches are not welcome in my group.


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

i got my dog in New Jersy form Altmoor. They run a first class show. if you dont mind me asking were did you take your dog to school. i know there is a place in Ok. but if you dont buy your dog form them they wont train them. i want a trainer that is acustom to DD's.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

My neighbor down in Key Allegro has one. I'm not buying the "need no training" line. Every dog needs training in order to keep both the dog and it's owner happy.


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

Spots and Dots said:


> I think some folks are fine with a dog that "insitinctivly" works. These folks don't know what a trained dog is, thus they accept what the "instinct" gives them.
> 
> With labs, I've seen ALOT that'll retrieve. But very few that are trained....steady to shot, whistle commands, etc.
> Most folks are good with Fido taking off after a bird, immediatly following the shots, and running around until the pooch finds it. Assuming the dog brings the bird back and drops it somewhere close to the hunter, it's considered a good job.
> ...


that pretty much hits it on the head for all dogs not just gun dogs. different breeds have different tempermants and drives but there is a difference between a trained and untrained dog.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Anybody have any breeder recommendations?


All DD breeders are listed on on the Official VDD site. If they're not listed on this site, they're not breeding DD's.

http://www.vdd-gna.org/


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Some of you guys are getting the wrong impression of the training. This dogs go through a testing system. At a year old they test for natural ability and do not require to be supper obedient. I have decided that for the first year I'm allowing my dog to be a pup. No shot collar, no force retrieving training, no yelling cuz he doesn't retrieve and so on. I make sure i make training fun but if you ever see my dog working in the field you'll notice he is whistle trained. Knows what fetch and back is. Knows what two whistles and over means. Knows the difference between hunting quail pointing and hunting ducks and sitting for a fetch command. All this was taught because I've spent a lot of field time exposing him to it. But when it came to teaching him it was all natural. His first blood track was done at 4 months. He pointed quail as a puppy. He can track a duck or rabbit drag for over 150 yards. And all I had to do was expose him and make it fun for him. At the same time I drank beer! I'm not making this a lab vs versatile dogs but training is a lot different between breeds!


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Horizon257 said:


> i got my dog in New Jersy form Altmoor. They run a first class show. if you dont mind me asking were did you take your dog to school. i know there is a place in Ok. but if you dont buy your dog form them they wont train them. i want a trainer that is acustom to DD's.


Horizon my dog is out of Alabama for vom jäger wald kennels. His pops is bento vom meadowlakes. Where are you located. I train with a buddy who has experience in the test. If you are local and want to train let me know.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Rubo said:


> Some of you guys are getting the wrong impression of the training. This dogs go through a testing system. At a year old they test for natural ability and do not require to be supper obedient. I have decided that for the first year I'm allowing my dog to be a pup. No shot collar, no force retrieving training, no yelling cuz he doesn't retrieve and so on. I make sure i make training fun but if you ever see my dog working in the field you'll notice he is whistle trained. Knows what fetch and back is. Knows what two whistles and over means. Knows the difference between hunting quail pointing and hunting ducks and sitting for a fetch command. All this was taught because I've spent a lot of field time exposing him to it. But when it came to teaching him it was all natural. His first blood track was done at 4 months. He pointed quail as a puppy. He can track a duck or rabbit drag for over 150 yards. And all I had to do was expose him and make it fun for him. At the same time I drank beer! I'm not making this a lab vs versatile dogs but training is a lot different between breeds!


I think the impression that we got was the impression that you gave,"no training is needed". Tho your last post is the best advice to give, as you mentioned above,your dog has training. Exposing a dog is part of training,repetition makes the field dog better. Big difference from your initial post. Like I said, a lot of it is instinct,but training is required to hone their skills and make a finished dog. Not trying to make it a Lab vs DD. I never mentioned that did I?

There cool dogs, I remember when I first saw a 7 week old GSP throw a point on a pigeon, way cool, makes your hair stand up on the back of your neck. Talk about instinct. Good luck with your dog rubo. Hes young, wait till he has had a few more seasons under his belt, only gets better. Nice pictures to, keep posting them up, like to see dogs working.


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

It's been a while but BO and I have been at it. He has passed his hzp and now training for the vgp test.


----------

